# Funcom tief in den roten Zahlen



## turrican (23. Februar 2009)

Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0902/65453.html

Wie ich finde vollkommen zurecht. Bei dem was die alles so abgezogen haben an Kundenverarsche und Lügen.


----------



## lausebengel08 (23. Februar 2009)

langsam wird es einfach nur langweilig *gähn so ich leg mich wieder hin*


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn das nur wieder auf sinnlose Flames hinausläuft, mach ich hier zu.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (24. Februar 2009)

Wirklich schade und sehr bedauerlich für Aoc.
Aber das zeichnete sich in den letzten Tagen ab das es Funcom nicht gut geht.
Möchte für Funcom hoffen das Sie noch mal die "Kurve" kriegen.
Ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für Funcom und dem Spiel.
Möge die Macht mit Ihnen sein.


----------



## Kalanthes (24. Februar 2009)

Paar Zahlen zum Thema

8,65 M Umsatz,laufende Kosten 7,36 M.... (AoC)
Cashflow 39 M
An Schulden stehen 15M.Erwartete Einnahmen im nächsten Quartal rund 8M.

Der TE hat recht AoC/Funcom ist völlig pleite und wird gleich morgen früh seine pforten für immer schließen und die Weiterentwicklung von AoC geht an BLizzard über um uns mit fliegenden Teppichen und Gyrocoptern in Hyboria beglücken.

anbei der aktuelle Quartalsbericht für User die dem wesentlich mehr entnehmen können als ich.

http://www.funcom.com/funcom/frontend/file...Q408_report.pdf


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2009)

Ist doch eh Jacke wie Hose. Die, die FC "verzeihen" können, spielen halt wieder AoC. Und die, die's nicht können, wünschen sich den Untergang von FC. Und wenn der nicht kommt, heulen sie selbst in 3 Jahren noch, dass FC ja so böse war und so schlimm die Kunden verarscht hat ... *yawn*


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2009)

Meine Herren, wie kommt es, dass Bloodberrys Warnung keine fünf Beiträge über Euren völlig ignoriert wird? Liegt Euch soviel an einer Forenpause?


----------



## Imseos (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm der cashflow sieht schon mal schön aus aber der rest wird besser btw spielerzahlen gibt es wieder net oder habe ich das überlesen


----------



## rickride (24. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe, dass nicht am personal eingespart wird. wenn es funcom wirklich so "schlecht" geht und die bonzen vorhaben, aoc nicht vor die wand laufen zu lassen, wäre das wohl genau der falsche weg.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (24. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wenn das nur wieder auf sinnlose Flames hinausläuft, mach ich hier zu.


na da könnt ich wetten dass dies passieren wird


----------



## Kalanthes (24. Februar 2009)

Das Entwicklerteam wurde kürzlich aufgestockt.Ein Spieler im offiziellen Forum sagte das atm ca120 Leute an AoC arbeiten.Kann leider keine offizielle Quelle dafür finden aber als aktiver AoC Spieler ist man ja gutgläubig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (25. Februar 2009)

ganz ehrlich.....habe gestern zum testen meinen Account reaktiviert.
Wahnsinn was alles neu/verbessert wurde.....bugfrei is es natürlich nicht, aber 
das gibts eh bei keinem MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich besonders gefreut hat, das einige von früher welche alle zu WAR gegangen sind
nun ebenfalls wieder zurückkommen.
Auf gehts Keepraids! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (25. Februar 2009)

turrican schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0902/65453.html
> 
> Wie ich finde vollkommen zurecht. Bei dem was die alles so abgezogen haben an Kundenverarsche und Lügen.



mit solch einem eingangspost wo keine gundlage zu einer normalen diskussion sehe wird von moderatoren erwartet das hier nicht geflamt wird? ähm ich bitte euch.. entweder ein normaler beitrag wo man normal drauf anworten kann oder sowas und dann muss mit flame gerechnet werden. option c) den threat schliessen
dann habts kein flame und alle die hier was schreiben werden nicht als fanboys bezeichnet.
haben wir ja schon oft genug gesehen..
danke und baba


----------



## BornPsycho (25. Februar 2009)

So, um mal wieder etwas niveau zu verteilen, erstmal der offizielle Link zum Quartalsbericht. Aussagen ohne Quelle kommen eh direkt in den RUndordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.funcom.com/funcom/frontend/file...Q408_report.pdf

Erstmal zu meinem Vorposter, Mitarbeiterzahlen sind der 2. Seite des Quartalsberichtes zu entnehmen:
"The Company continues to invest heavily in​​​​Age of​
Conan​​​​and has around 120 full time employees​
working on the game, excluding customer service.
"
Auf selbiger Seite steht auch das der Launch in Polen und Russland erfolgreich war, falls es wen interessiert.

Des weiteren steht Funcom nicht vor dem aus, da aus dem Verkauf der Rechte an einen Publischer in Asien, für den dortigen geplanten Launch, bereits 50% der vereinbarten Summe gezahlt worden sind und das Unternehmen somit liquide ist:

"The Company’s financial position remains strong,

with 39,396 TUSD in cash as of December 31,​2008. The cash position improved by 4,617 TUSD​since the third quarter of 2008 (Q308).
"

Klar sind die roten Zahlen auch nicht gut aber 22,800 $ waren davon abschreibungen.
Außerdem entwickelt Funcom ja auch noch The secret World mit über 300 Mitarbeitern, da wird wenn überhaupt zuerst eingespart, da sie mit AoC ja Cash generieren und mit dem anderen Game noch nicht.

Generell würd ich aber sagen denkt was Ihr wollt *G* ich spiel AoC, denn der Spaßfaktor hängt nicht von Quartalszahlen ab! Bei EA sieht es ebenfalls nicht gut aus und da redet keiner von Untergang oder das WAR die Pforten schließt.

Grüße


----------



## hansi79 (25. Februar 2009)

Naja das war abzusehen das AOC kein Erfolg wird, ich hoffe nur das Sie AOC in würde sterben lassen. Ich glaube nicht das die GP-Version auf dauer viele Spieler fesseln wird oder seit ihr bereit mehr als das doppelte für das Abo auszugeben, als das Spiel kostet? Ergo es war abzusehen! Erst wurden Mitarbeiter Endlassen und dann eine Billigversion auf dem Markt geworfen und dann das: http://weltentaenzer.lipowski.de/index.php...welten-zusammen . das sind keine guten Aussichten und dann machen die ein Haufen Miese. FC wird erstmal versuchen mit Mitarbeiter Einsparungen das sinkende Schiff zu Retten aber gut sieht es nicht aus und das Schiff hat schon gewaltig Schlagseite.


----------



## Yaglan (25. Februar 2009)

Und von den Spielerzahlen das es unter 100.000 Sein ist ja auch nicht mehr Aktuel da die Zahlen vpr der Greenpepper version sind. Und in der Zeit haben auch wieder jede Menge ihren Acc aktiviert.


----------



## hansi79 (25. Februar 2009)

31 von 49 Servern abgeschossen^^ Das sieht mir nicht nach "es kommen wieder Spieler" aus. Lasst euch von FC nicht verarschen. PS. die news sind vom 19.02. also nicht alt


----------



## Baalrok (25. Februar 2009)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Naja das war abzusehen das AOC kein Erfolg wird, ich hoffe nur das Sie AOC in würde sterben lassen. Ich glaube nicht das die GP-Version auf dauer viele Spieler fesseln wird oder seit ihr bereit mehr als das doppelte für das Abo auszugeben, als das Spiel kostet? Ergo es war abzusehen! Erst wurden Mitarbeiter Endlassen und dann eine Billigversion auf dem Markt geworfen und dann das: http://weltentaenzer.lipowski.de/index.php...welten-zusammen . das sind keine guten Aussichten und dann machen die ein Haufen Miese. FC wird erstmal versuchen mit Mitarbeiter Einsparungen das sinkende Schiff zu Retten aber gut sieht es nicht aus und das Schiff hat schon gewaltig Schlagseite.



Einfach den Text deines Vorposters lesen, dann kannst du Editieren...


----------



## hansi79 (25. Februar 2009)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Einfach den Text deines Vorposters lesen, dann kannst du Editieren...



Warum ich habe nur das Datum reingestellt. Das es um AOC nicht gut steht und ihnen die Spieler weglaufen ist doch bekannt oder?? Daran kann die Ramsch Version nix ändern.


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Februar 2009)

Naja zu sagen, dass "wieder Spieler kommen" ist auch nicht ganz wahrheitsgetreu. Die Zahlen sinken soweit ich weiß noch weiter. Die Greenpepper Version hat das ganze nur ein wenig gedämpft.


----------



## corpescrust (25. Februar 2009)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Time-Warner.../meldung/126873


mal so als vergleich


----------



## Baalrok (25. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Naja zu sagen, dass "wieder Spieler kommen" ist auch nicht ganz wahrheitsgetreu. Die Zahlen sinken soweit ich weiß noch weiter. Die Greenpepper Version hat das ganze nur ein wenig gedämpft.



Soweit ich weiß... 

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du keinen Account hast? Der Global-Chat ist voll von Neulingen und Leuten, die zurückkommen von WAR und WOW, mich eingeschlossen! Es gibt auch viele, die von HDRO kommen. Einfach mal ins offizielle Forum schauen. Als ich vor 4 Wochen reaktivert habe, war ich schon baff, was auf dem Server los ist. Erst dachte ich mir, dass liegt an den Servermerges (z.T. sicher), dann dachte ich mir, ok alles Twinks, weil es ja angeblich keinen Content gibt (was einfach mal falsch ist). Denkste, ka wie oft ich "Hallo ich bin neu hier" gelesen habe! Schnuppern viele rein, wegen der Greenpepper-Kiste. Und FC ist es erstmal völlig egal, ob *Eidos* ihre *Restbestände* in einer Aktion für 6 oder 15 € raushaut, wobei die natürlich von den Abos profitieren, die evtl. aus dieser Eidos-Aktion entstehen. Zudem hat Eidos Geldprobleme (werden wohl von "squareenix" übernommen) und versucht irgendwie noch an Kohle zukommen. Online kostet es immer noch 20 € und das bleibt lt. Waldgeist auch so. 

Ach mir doch egal, "wißt" was ihr wollt - ich logge nachher wieder ein, bin mit über 80 Gildies online und spiele das für mich im Moment beste MMO, dass wahrlich besser ist, als sein Ruf...


----------



## account14 (25. Februar 2009)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Ach mir doch egal, "wißt" was ihr wollt - ich logge nachher wieder ein, bin mit über 80 Gildies online und spiele das für mich im Moment beste MMO, dass wahrlich besser ist, als sein Ruf...




Das wir alles "wissen" dürfen was wir wollen, finde ich echt dufte von dir.
Nur komisch das du uns trotzdem ziemlich penetrant dein ganz eigenes "Wissen" aufs Auge drücken willst.



Baalrok schrieb:


> Als ich vor 4 Wochen reaktivert habe, war ich schon baff, was auf dem Server los ist. Erst dachte ich mir, dass liegt an den Servermerges (z.T. sicher), dann dachte ich mir, ok alles Twinks, weil es ja angeblich keinen Content gibt (was einfach mal falsch ist).



Es gibt genug Content für AOC?
Alles klar.
Deshalb hier ein 39 Seiten Thema über den so massenhaft vorhandenen Content!
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...065&page=39

Es gibt für lvl 80 jetzt ganze 3 normale Inis!
Und jetzt endlich werden die letzten 1,5 Raids eingefügt, die schon seit Release angeblich komplett fertig sind?!
Das heisst es gibt jetzt 3 Inis für ne normale Gruppe und 3 Raid Inis. ( die zum Teil lächerlich kurz sind! )
Wirklich nicht zu wenig Content.... 
Die ganzen Leute oben in dem 39 Seiten Thema, haben den Content wohl nur nicht gefunden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte FC wirklich in den Himmel loben das sie nun *endlich *Wing 2 komplett geöffnet haben, der wie gesagt laut FC schon bei Release *angeblich fertig war*, und nur mehr per Patch aufgespielt werden musste! 

Und das "so viel los" ist, liegt natürlich nur zum Teil an den Servermages. ...
*Von 49 auf 18 Server* hat natürlich nur einen kleinen Anteil daran!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (25. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Naja zu sagen, dass "wieder Spieler kommen" ist auch nicht ganz wahrheitsgetreu. Die Zahlen sinken soweit ich weiß noch weiter. Die Greenpepper Version hat das ganze nur ein wenig gedämpft.


Also ich bin einer derjenigen die reaktiviert haben *gg*und ich kann Dir auf Anhieb einige andere sagen die WAR verlassen haben und wieder zu AoC sind....und das sind nicht wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (25. Februar 2009)

@Moderatoren

Einen Post kommentarlos zu löschen ist so ziemlich die billigste Art der Moderation. Die Höflichkeit würde es erfordern, zumindest eine einzeilige PM mit den Gründen zu schicken. Oder war euch die Mühe zu groß, euch mittels Forenregeln eine Begründung aus den Fingern zu saugen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Plutarch (25. Februar 2009)

Das Spiel braucht halt sehr hohe Rechnerpower. Wäre des Spiel 2010 rasugekommen würden es sehr viel mehr spielen. Darum spielen auch sehr viele WoW , weil das kaum Rehnerpower anfordert


----------



## Pacster (25. Februar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer derjenigen die reaktiviert haben *gg*und ich kann Dir auf Anhieb einige andere sagen die WAR verlassen haben und wieder zu AoC sind....und das sind nicht wenige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Frage ist nur wie lange. Es gibt zwischenzeitlich ne große Gruppe an Spielern, die alle 2 Monate das Spiel wechseln weil sie sich langweilen, da man egal welches Addon oder Patch(Hdro, WoW, Aoc, War) nach 2 Monaten halt durch hat und dann erstmal wieder schaut was die konkurrenz so bietet.


----------



## Markon78 (25. Februar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wie lange. Es gibt zwischenzeitlich ne große Gruppe an Spielern, die alle 2 Monate das Spiel wechseln weil sie sich langweilen, da man egal welches Addon oder Patch(Hdro, WoW, Aoc, War) nach 2 Monaten halt durch hat und dann erstmal wieder schaut was die konkurrenz so bietet.



da hast sicher nicht unrecht, aber sein wir uns mal ehrlich...ein Spiel soll Spass machen...
und WAR/WoW usw. machen mir persönlich keinen mehr....AoC endlich wieder...und solange
das so bleibt, wirds auch meinen Account geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalanthes (25. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Naja zu sagen, dass "wieder Spieler kommen" ist auch nicht ganz wahrheitsgetreu. Die Zahlen sinken soweit ich weiß noch weiter. Die Greenpepper Version hat das ganze nur ein wenig gedämpft.



Welcher seriösen Quelle entnimmst du das die Spielerzahlen in AoC sinken?


----------



## Baalrok (25. Februar 2009)

account14 schrieb:


> Das wir alles "wissen" dürfen was wir wollen, finde ich echt dufte von dir.
> Nur komisch das du uns trotzdem ziemlich penetrant dein ganz eigenes "Wissen" aufs Auge drücken willst.



Was zickste rum?

Ich will dir nix aufdrücken, ich berichte nur von Sachen, die ich gerade auf den Servern erfahre... Könnte einen tacken mehr dran sein als "soweit ich weiß". 

Ein 39seitigen Thread, der aus 38 Seiten "/SIGN" besteht, der dann auch noch im November 08 verfasst wurde. Donnerwetter!!! Zudem wirst du diese Threads in allen MMO-Foren finden. Nur dass diese MMOs schon Jahre auf dem Markt sind und nicht erst seit Mai08!! 

Und wie ich schon woanders sagte, diese Negativstimmung (alles Mist, alles Scheiße, FC mach bitte zu) , wirst du im englischen und amerikanischen Forum in diesem übertriebenen Maße nicht finden! Aber immer meckern, die Welt geht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - ich bin Deutschland, ich bin Papst... ach nee, das ist ja auch Geschichte... 

Um mal jemanden zu zitieren: Mein 1. Eindruck beim lesen dieses Artikels: Effekthascherei.
Wie bei der aktuellen Weltwirtschaftskrise (alle reden vom Untergang, nur wenige spüren ihn bisher persönlich) springen aber auch beim Untergangsgesang von AoC bzw. FC einfachmal alle auf den fahrenden Zug bzw. wollen das tote Pferd unbedingt ins Ziel (AoC wird eingestellt ?) reiten...


----------



## Ahalia (25. Februar 2009)

hmmm

also durch das Servemerge .. ist das Handelshaus in Tarantia .. mal wirklich voll *lach*
was ich denke ist, dass es sich schon durch diese Greenpeppervers. genug neue anmelden und schnuppern wollen
aaaaber ... ich kenne auch genug "Alte" die die "Schnute" auf Deutsch gesagt sowas von voll haben 
das sie ihre Spielzeit nicht verlängert haben .... 
was nicht nur an den Bugs, die trotz kennen durch den gebrauch der Testserver bekannt waren ..aufgespielt wurden,etc. liegt!


1) bestes Beispiel ... ein Nekro aus der Gilde schlägt sich ewig bei Vistrix rum ... dann taaadaaa .. er wurde gelegt und 
YEAH ein Nekrostab und ... er kann nicht looten .... GM angeschrieben und .... Pech gehabt ... ihm kann nicht geholfen werden.

2) Dann Gold von einem Char zum anderen per Post geschickt .... nicht´s kam an ... ne Petition geschrieben und ... Sorry ... ihnen kann nicht geholfen werden!
HÄH? nochmal nachgeschaut ... das fehlt das Gold ..da nicht´s angekommen ... und wer kennt nicht seine Kontostände?

3) Dann Support angeschrieben das Geld von Konto gebucht wurde (Spielzeit) am 9.2.2009!!.... (schon ein Thread von mir hier) und ... nach X mails an den Support (wobei mach 
der ..glaub ich 10 mail von mir nur noch die Bestätigungsmail von Funcom kam ..allerdings keine re mehr)... und immer 
wieder die Aussage das sie kein Geld gebucht haben -.- *schon langsam an sich zweifelt* trotz zusenden der Buchungsnummer etc. hab ich dann einfach das Geld zurück gebucht 
und siehe da, promt wurde der Account von meinem Freund gesperrt XD .... also ich ins Spiel ... eine Petition geschrieben und die Antwort war: "Sperrung wegen nicht bezalter 
Spielzeit" wozu ich sagen muß, dass wir ab 25.01.2009 mit Gamecard bezahlt haben.
Mein Freund wie Rumpelstielzchen in der Gegend rumgerannt ... zum Glück hatte ich wohl endlich mal einen GM an der Hand der sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat
mal in wirklich in den Account zu schauen .. und siehe da ... innerhalb von 10 min war der Account frei.


Was mich am meisten nervt ist einfach ... das wann immer man ein Problem hat ...bekommt man schnell das Gefühl, der Idiot von Dienst zu sein ... zu allem zu blöd nur zum 
Zahlen zu gebrauchen! 

Und das sind nur ein paar kleine Geschichten .. die mich seit der Zeit ... die ichg AoC spiele begleiten ... 
was ich draus gelernt hab .... AoC ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel ... was wirklich einen ..für mich ... hohen Suchtfaktor hat, allerdings keine Sorge .. so mancher GM sorgt ja eifrig 
dafür das dieses Gefühl schnell wieder schwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und solange du keine Probleme hast ... ist alles i.o. 

Da allerdings wir jetzt die schnute richtig voll haben ... schlumpern wir jetzt noch etwas in AoC rum und warten ab was uns demnächst so die MMO - Welt bietet
oder aber Funcom verkaufen muß *normaler weise nie so böse ist*

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

La schrieb:


> @Moderatoren
> 
> Einen Post kommentarlos zu löschen ist so ziemlich die billigste Art der Moderation. Die Höflichkeit würde es erfordern, zumindest eine einzeilige PM mit den Gründen zu schicken. Oder war euch die Mühe zu groß, euch mittels Forenregeln eine Begründung aus den Fingern zu saugen?
> 
> ...



Ich habe deinen Kommentar zwar nicht gelöscht, nachdem ich ihn mir aber angesehen habe, ist eine PM in meinen Augen auch garnicht notwendig gewesen. Die Aufforderungen des Moderationteams auf Seite 1 des Threads waren einhellig und unmissverständlich. Die Zuwiderhandlung hat daher die entsprechenden Konsequenzen gehabt.


----------



## Theroas (25. Februar 2009)

Noxiel, ich frag mich gerade warum dieser Thread überhaupt noch offen ist..

Chefpöbler turrican macht nen Thread auf, mit der Absicht die AoCler zu reizen,
die eine Hälfte sagt jetzt "schade", die andere "haha".


Nicht sehr bereichernd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (25. Februar 2009)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Was zickste rum?
> 
> Ich will dir nix aufdrücken, ich berichte nur von Sachen, die ich gerade auf den Servern erfahre... Könnte einen tacken mehr dran sein als "soweit ich weiß".
> 
> ...



hehe, aber nur weil es kaum noch Server in den USA gibt^^ siehe mein Link von der ersten Seite. Es ist deutlich das es nicht gut ist wenn FC 31 von 49 Server dicht  macht. Ich finde es nicht übertrieben, wenn man sagt "FC ist am Ende" Sie sind am Ende alleine schon wegen des Quartalsberichtes und die Miese Situation von FC an der Börse, es übertreibt niemand, wenn einer sagt "FC ist am Ende" nur kaum einer merkt es und es ist schon sehr schade, wenn sie erst jetzt das haben, was von Anfang an da sein sollte, andere Spiele Endwickeln sich in der Zeit weiter aber die trampeln noch auf lvl1 rum.


----------



## Markon78 (25. Februar 2009)

hansi79 schrieb:


> hehe, aber nur weil es kaum noch Server in den USA gibt^^ siehe mein Link von der ersten Seite. Es ist deutlich das es nicht gut ist wenn FC 31 von 49 Server dicht  macht. Ich finde es nicht übertrieben, wenn man sagt "FC ist am Ende" Sie sind am Ende alleine schon wegen des Quartalsberichtes und die Miese Situation von FC an der Börse, es übertreibt niemand, wenn einer sagt "FC ist am Ende" nur kaum einer merkt es und es ist schon sehr schade, wenn sie erst jetzt das haben, was von Anfang an da sein sollte, andere Spiele Endwickeln sich in der Zeit weiter aber die trampeln noch auf lvl1 rum.



wenn das "79" neben deinem Nick wirklich deinem Geburtsjahr entsprechen sollte, dann schade...mit 29 einen so gewaltigen Kurzblick zu haben ist schon etwas befremdend.
Ich kann wenigstens sagen, das ich mir mir meinem reaktivierten Abo mein Bild selber mache, aber du kramst irgndwelche Threads raus und verlinkst diese mit den Meldungen.
JA schön Funcom hat Verluste gemacht, genauso wie EA und der Rest der Spielepublisher und Entwickler - Willkommen in der Realität. Wenn Du schon so auf deinen Fakten bestehst, 
dann bezieh in deinen "Überlegungen" auch die Releases in Polen und Russland mit ein und die Meldungen von Spielern wie von mir, welche Dir sagen das sie
viele Leute zurückkehren sehen.
Was bitte is daran so schwer?

mfg


----------



## Protek (25. Februar 2009)

AoC muss Benutzerfreundlicher werden.
Heisst soviel wie: 

-Klarte Werte und nicht mehr so ein Durcheinander - viele blicken heute noch nicht ganz durch welcher Wert jetzt wirklich was bringt.
-klares Craftingssystem z.B. Juwelenschleifen blickt da überhaupt noch wer durch?
-mehr Taschenplätze und bei Resourcentaschen auf 5-10 erhöhen oder die Möglichkeit geben.
-viel mehr Bankplätze
-besserer Handelsposten (durch Eingabe von Wörtern findet er alles und zeigt auch wirklich alles an) bei dem derzeitigen System vergeht es einem ziemlich, umständliches Kaufen/Suchen - da hat WoW deutlich die Nase vorne
-eine Gesamtweltkarte worauf die einzelnen Gebiete sichtbar sind , zum rein zoomen und sich die Map anzuschauen. Manchmal frag ich mich, wieso die Möglichkeit nicht drin ist, vlt übersehen wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls nicht sehr freundlich zum Spieler der nichts komplexes mag
-dem Spieler echte Möglichkeiten geben um Silber/Gold zu farmen. In WoW hast du die Möglichkeit viel Gold zu machen, wenn man die Materie und das Spiel beherrscht, in AoC hingegen ist es noch immer harte Arbeit und es ist ebenso schnell auch wieder weg
-konkrete Zukunftspläne mit ungefähren Quartalsangaben um sich ein Bild zu machen
-Vom Pferd abstiegen (Cooldown entfernen) Was soll das? Ein Krieger oder Magier der nicht zu jederzeit vom Pferd hüpfen kann? Geht ja auch damit noch viel zu lange wenn man wirklich angegeriffen wird... 

Das beste daran, AoC bleibt AoC, die Welt ist noch die gleiche. Nur weil in WoW etwas gut gemacht wurde, muss das in AoC nicht falsch sein und deswegen gäbe es viel Nachbesserungspotential. Das Spiel ist cool, wenn man z.B. das Crafting für sich entdecken konnte und somit eine Motivation hat. Aber es müssen wirklich noch einige Anreize mehr ins Spiel um es für die breite Menge endlich zu öffnen.

Ich seh AoC auch in der Zukunft, aber dazu muss es endlich Mehrheitstauglich werden. Nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn man die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkennt. Jetzt müssen dann nur noch die Sponsoren und Investoren mitspielen.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Theroas schrieb:


> Noxiel, ich frag mich gerade warum dieser Thread überhaupt noch offen ist..
> 
> Chefpöbler turrican macht nen Thread auf, mit der Absicht die AoCler zu reizen,
> die eine Hälfte sagt jetzt "schade", die andere "haha".
> ...




Ich weiß, ich weiß. Aber ich bin einfach ein unverbesserlicher Philanthrop, und glaube stets an das gute im Forenuser. Ich kann/will nicht akzeptieren, dass eine Diskussion schon im Ansatz gestorben ist, wenn sie sich nur um ein bestimmtes Thema dreht. Ich (Wir als Moderatoren) schaue mir das noch ein wenig an und entscheide dann. Einige Beiträge sind zumindest wert gelesen zu werden.


----------



## AoC-Spasshaber (25. Februar 2009)

account14 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Content für AOC?
> Alles klar.
> Deshalb hier ein 39 Seiten Thema über den so massenhaft vorhandenen Content!
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...065&page=39



Hier übersieht man aber leicht, daß diese 39 Seiten zur Hälfte von allein 10 Usern gefüllt sind, die gebetsmühlenartig immer und immer wieder um eine Antwort bitten...

Die Frage ist doch: Was ist Content?
Für die einen besteht er darin so oft wie möglich Vistrix zu legen und hoffen, daß der lila Gegenstand für ihn abfällt. Tja, und wenn er ihn hat? "Wenn er ihn erhält dann schreit er" nach mehr Content! Und eröffnet weitere 39 Seiten.

Für uns ist Content nicht unbedingt der Raid, den wir auch gern mal zwischendurch machen, sondern vielmehr das Bewahren der normalen Spieler vor den Mitgliedern der Gilde "Düsteres Schicksal". Es bringt sowas von Laune am Donnerfluß und in Kheshatta zu patrouillieren und sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen (drei auf einen) zu schlagen.
Andere von uns ziehen einen Twink als Stygier hoch, die anderen als Cimmerer. Dann wird ein Tag angesetzt zum Rohstoffe farmen und beide Gilden (Stygier und Cimmerer) fangen an. Sieger ist der, der am Ende die meisten Rohstoffe hat. Daß zwischendurch Kämpfe anstehen und somit erbittert um Rohstoffe gekämpft wird ist wohl ausser Frage.

Content gibts an jeder Ecke, man muß nur Fantasie haben!


----------



## Knuddelmich (25. Februar 2009)

Hab mit der Testversion jetzt mal wieder angefangen und inzwischen macht es echt Spaß. Als Ranger braucht man jetzt keine 18 Sekunden mehr für die größten Combos sondern nur noch ~10 - mein Hauptgrund damals fürs Aufhören (Actionreiches Kampfsystem... -.-).

Das hochleveln macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, und da ich mir da Zeit lass und öfters mal am Wegrand stehen bleib um den Sonnenuntergang anzugucken oder an den Blumen zu schnüffeln *g* werd ich da auch ne ganze Weile mit beschäftigt sein. Wie es dann mit dem Endgame aussieht hab ich noch keine Ahnung, aber Belagerungen klingt eigentlich ganz gut und open-pvp gibts auch ständig.

Wenn man, ohne Questtexte lesen etc, möglichst schnell hochspielt nur um dann raiden zu können, dann kann ich mir vielleicht vorstellen dass es langweilig wird.


----------



## Parat (25. Februar 2009)

Was ich an dem Thread bezeichnend finde: Es gibt hier überhaupt nur 2 oder 3 Posts, die irgendwas Negatives über AoC sagen, aber sicher mehr als 10, die die Schließung des Threads fordern, weil hier ja nur geflamet wird ... was bis dahin nicht geschah und im engeren Flaming-Sinne gar nicht geschah.^^

Aber zum Theme: Der Geschäftsbericht ist schlicht durchmischt. Nach den Abschreibungen rentiert sich der Serverbetrieb, also vorm Aus steht da nix.

Zum Füllstand der Server: Naja, es sind schlicht unzulässige Vergleiche. Wenn zwei Drittel der Server gestrichen wurden, ist schon rein rechnerisch jeder Server danach 3mal so voll. Das hat also wenig zu sagen.

Ansonsten ists ja schön für die AOC-Spieler, wenn es ihnen nun gefällt .. oder immer schon gefiel. Und den Rest zwingt ja keiner, AOC zu spielen. :-)


----------



## Infecto (25. Februar 2009)

Ich muss dazu jetzt auch mal ein paar Fragen stellen, da ich im Moment Testversion spiele. 
Wie lange hat Funcom noch vor der vollkommenen Pleite?
Wird es diese unausweichlich sein ? 
Wird diese überhaupt kommen, oder geht es vielleicht wieder bergauf ?


----------



## Zadig (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab damals bei Release auch AOC angefangen zu zocken. Ich habe es bis lvl 80 sehr gerne gespielt, aber es war schon echt unschön, so ein unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt zu werfen. Der Hauptgrund warum ich aufgehört habe AoC zu zocken war, der memory bug. Ständig das Spiel neu starten wenn man viel Zonen musste nervte extrem gewaltig. 

Allerdings habe ich eben auch bis lvl 80 gespielt, und nicht wie viele Flamer das Spiel überhaupt nicht wertfrei betrachtet und nur durch die WoW Brille geschaut. Die Ideen von AoC und vor allem das Kampfsystem, welches ich im ganzen MMO Bereich im Moment als das Innovativste überhaupt betrachte, waren doch sehr gelungen. Die Stimmung in dem Spiel ist einzigartig, was nicht nur von der Grafik und dem Sound kommt, sondern die Quests und Storyelemente sind grossartig. Wenn man das erste mal vor Conan treten darf ... das war für mich ein sehr großer Augenblick in meiner MMO Zeit. WoW hatte auch große Momente, aber nichts im Vergleich dazu. So habe ich damals das Spiel mit einem weinenden Auge verlassen.

Naja nun bin ich vor einer Woche neugierig geworden und habe einfach mal reaktiviert, denn nachdem ich bei WoW auf lvl 80 bin, zeigt der Klassenprimus doch deutliche Schwächen, auch im technischen Bereich, die laggerei ist nicht mehr normal und stört den Spielfluss gewaltig.

Was habe ich vorgefunden? Ich muss sagen das Spiel hat sich sehr verbessert. Der Memory Bug ist weg, ich konnte 4 Stunden zocken ohne auch nur einmal neu zu starten. Das Spiel läuft deutlich flüssiger, der Content geht ok und wird wohl auch weiterhin verbessert. Ich freue mich darauf die neuen Sachen zu erkunden, vor allem bei der grafik und dem genialen Soundtrack. Das kampfsystem wurde ein wenig entschlackt, ist aber immer noch so schön actionreich geblieben. 

Also bekommt AoC nun ne zweite Chance, die haben sie sich verdient wie ich finde. Klar, haben sie am Anfang echt Mist gebaut, aber wer baut nicht mal selbst Mist. Ich glaube man könnte da bei jedem MMO die Bratpfanne auspacken und hier hunderte Links von erbosten Spielern posten. Ich finde, eine Entwicklung muss man sehen, und die zeigt das Spiel deutlich. 

Wenn Funcom weiterhin gut daran arbeitet (Und Fehler werden trotzdem passieren, wie sie jedem passieren), und Schritte nach vorne machen, werden sie es schaffen AoC auf dem Markt in ihrer Nische zu etablieren. Meine Kohle bekommen sie zumindest die nächste Zeit mal wieder.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Was ich an dem Thread bezeichnend finde: Es gibt hier überhaupt nur 2 oder 3 Posts, die irgendwas Negatives über AoC sagen, aber sicher mehr als 10, die die Schließung des Threads fordern, weil hier ja nur geflamet wird ... was bis dahin nicht geschah und im engeren Flaming-Sinne gar nicht geschah.^^



Was unter Umständen daran liegt, dass das Moderationsteam die sinnfreien Flames entfernt hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. Februar 2009)

also ich denke gerade jetzt durch die green pepper version wird es wieder bergauf gehen. Wo die raus kam hab ich 4 Bekannte davon überzeugt mal AoC zu testen. Einer war etwas skeptisch, da er viel schlechtes über AoC gelesen hat, aber er meinte für 6,99€ kann man da wohl nix falsch machen, 30tage Spielzeit gibts ja auch noch dazu. Inzwischen sind alle hellauf begeistert von AoC(auch nach tortage).
Natürlich hab ich ihnen vorher gesagt das es ein paar unschöne bugs gibt, aber da alle keine harcore 24/7 Zocker sind die alles so schnell wie möglich erreichen wollen, denke ich werden sie damit wenig Probleme haben.


----------



## Frankyb (25. Februar 2009)

Infecto schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu jetzt auch mal ein paar Fragen stellen, da ich im Moment Testversion spiele.
> Wie lange hat Funcom noch vor der vollkommenen Pleite?
> Wird es diese unausweichlich sein ?
> Wird diese überhaupt kommen, oder geht es vielleicht wieder bergauf ?



Hiho
Diese Fragen kann Dir wohl zur zeit keiner beantworten.
Vieleicht überlebt FC und Aoc,vieleicht sind beiden Ende des Jahres schon geschichte.
Die Zeit wird es zeigen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Soidberg (25. Februar 2009)

Von einer Pleite ist FC noch weit weg, da sind noch genug Rücklagen da.
Entscheidend ist:
- Es gibt keine Gewinnwarnung
- Es werden keine Leute entlassen
- An AoC (und anderen Spielen) wird unvermindert weitergearbeitet

Wenn man das mit den letzten Nachrichten aus anderen Bereichen der 
Wirtschaft vergleicht,  ist FunCom ein solides Unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalrok (26. Februar 2009)

Soidberg schrieb:


> Von einer Pleite ist FC noch weit weg, da sind noch genug Rücklagen da.
> Entscheidend ist:
> - Es gibt keine Gewinnwarnung
> - Es werden keine Leute entlassen
> ...



Um Gottes Willen, bist du deppert? Sowas kannst du hier nicht posten... 

Alles geht unter, wir werden alle sterben.... ahhhhh


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube eher geht der OPEL Konzern pleite, als wie Funcom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (26. Februar 2009)

opel wird doch gerettet das weiß jeder aber schau mal bitte in den quartalsbericht die punkte rücklagen und Cashflow sind vfür leute die ahnung haben interresannt


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber der Quartalsbericht interessiert mich herzlich wenig. Was soll ich mich - als Spieler - mit so einer "Politik" und solchen Spekulationen befassen, von der ich persönlich sowieso nix verstehe. Und das gilt denke ich auch mal für die restlichen 95% der Leute, die aus solchen Foren kommen und sich sowas anschauen.

Solange es AoC gibt und es mir Spaß macht, werde ich es spielen und Funcom den monatlichen Obulus gern bezahlen. Quartalsberichte, Schwarzmalerei und Gebetsmühlen hin wie her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man solange soviel Energie in das Thema stecken kann, wird mir ohnehin immer unverständlicher.


----------



## Maugaran (26. Februar 2009)

Für mich ist es wichtig ein Spiel zu spielen bei dem ich sagen kann:"Ja das werde ich vieleicht noch in 3 Jahren spielen!" Und das ist leider bei AOC einfach nicht so.

Dann ist man meist leider an Blizzard Spiele gebunden


----------



## corpescrust (26. Februar 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> Für mich ist es wichtig ein Spiel zu spielen bei dem ich sagen kann:"Ja das werde ich vieleicht noch in 3 Jahren spielen!" Und das ist leider bei AOC einfach nicht so.
> 
> Dann ist man meist leider an Blizzard Spiele gebunden



Was ist das für ein Anspruch an ein Spiel ?

Ich spiel ein Spiel solange es mir gefällt.
Wer kann schon sagen "jo das spiel spiel jetzt drei Jahre ".

Selbst wenn man mit der Zeit durch das spielen im Internet soziale Kontackt geknüpft hat.
Dann sollten die doch nicht an ein Spiel gebunden sein.

Selbst wenn man ein Spiel 100 std spielt, ist das ein Wahnsinns Preis-Leistungsverhältniss, verglichen mit anderen Unterhaltungsangeboten.


----------



## Markon78 (26. Februar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich gesagt hilft es auch wenig, wenn die Überschriften hier (egal ob Thread oder News) im effekthaschenden
Stil geschrieben werden. Jeder weiss, das dies zu einem BILD Niveau verkommt und jeder glaubt er könnte die finanzielle 
Situation verstehen bzw. beurteilen.
Wenn man schon sowas so schreibt, dann bitte im neutraleren Stil oder zumindest mit einer Erklärung dazu.....90-95% der Leute
denken sonst das Funcom echt bald pleite macht und so kommen dann solche Threads/Posts dann zustande.
Es sind hier nicht nur die User, sondern auch die Moderatoren bzw. Newsposter in der Pflicht sachliche News zu posten und gegebenfalls
eine halbwegs sinnige Erklärung anzufügen die nicht jeden "Nicht-Finanzler" die Worte "Entlassungen" und "Pleite" in den Sinn kommen lassen.

mfg


----------



## account14 (26. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie man solange soviel Energie in das Thema stecken kann, wird mir ohnehin immer unverständlicher.




Das frag ich mich bei deinem Geschreibsel auch immer!
Wieviel Beiträge hast du hier in AOC schon gschrieben, mit der Aussage: AOC ist super, ich spiele es gerne, alles wird gut.....

Wenn ich ein Spiel so gerne spiele, dann *spiele* ich es eigentlich nur! Aber ich versuch nicht anderen Leuten das Spiel aufzuschwatzen, es zu verteidigen ( zum Xten mal.. ) oder was auch immer.
Aber ich weiß. Dein gebetsmühlenartiges Bla,bla, verfolgt natürlich ein höheres Ziel, als das der bösen "Trolle" hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die AOC "Untergangsmeldungen" sind natürlich genauso unsinnig wie jenes Geplapper:



Soidberg schrieb:


> Von einer Pleite ist FC noch weit weg, da sind noch genug Rücklagen da.
> Entscheidend ist:
> - Es gibt keine Gewinnwarnung
> - Es werden keine Leute entlassen
> ...




Bestes Beispiel Tabula Rasa. Werden nicht die Gewinne gefahren die sich das Unternehmen erhofft, ist Schicht im Schacht.
Da können die Fanbois des jeweiligen Spieles noch so schöne Träume einer rosigen Zukunft haben!
Und Tabula Rasa wurde bis zu letzt dick gepatcht!

Ob, wann und wie ein Spiel dicht gemacht wird, entscheidet einzig und allein das Unternehmen!
Ob der Durchschnittsfanboi jetzt 3 neue Spieler auf seinem Server gesichtet hat interessiert da keinen Menschen.
Bei Tabula Rasa hätte auch keiner gedacht das es so abrupt endet!


----------



## Lizard King (26. Februar 2009)

tja da hat der billig rangezüchtete Goldesel "AOC" wohl nicht ganz das ausgeschieden was sich FunCom erwünscht hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (26. Februar 2009)

account14 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Tabula Rasa. Werden nicht die Gewinne gefahren die sich das Unternehmen erhofft, ist Schicht im Schacht.
> Da können die Fanbois des jeweiligen Spieles noch so schöne Träume einer rosigen Zukunft haben!
> Und Tabula Rasa wurde bis zu letzt dick gepatcht!
> 
> ...




Ich bin überhaupt ken Wirtschaftsexperte

Deshalb stell ich mir Frage ,was sagen die Zahlen aus ?
Macht FC mit AOC verlust ?
Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Gegenrechnung Umkosten AOC und Umsatz AOC.

Ich denke das ist Entscheidend ob AOC weiter geführt wird oder nicht.
Das Funcom jetzt Millionen Verluste durch Abschreibungen hin nehmen mußte ,läßt doch doch die Sache ganz anders erscheinen als bei Tabula Rasa.

Denk ich jedenfalls ,vieleicht kann das mal einer erklären der Ahnung davon hat


----------



## Montoliou (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt nur eines was ich an diesem Geschäftsbericht positiv finden kann. Nämlich die Signalwirkung die das Schicksal von AOC hoffentlich auf andere Publisher hat.
Hoffentlich wird in der Branche nun endlich mal verstanden, daß der zahlende Kunde 1. kein Alphatester und 2. keine dummdammlige Dumpfbacke ist die über jeden "Marketingtrick" (zu deutsch: LÜGE) hinwegsieht.

Anonsten finde ich es nämlich wirklich traurig, welchen Weg dieses Spiel geht. Die Ansätze sind nämlich super.
- Super Setting mit allen Möglichkeiten zu vernünftigem Rollenspiel und PVP.
- Tolle Grafik.
- Tortage
- interessantes Kampfsystem, daß mit ein wenig Schliff mit Sicherheit jedes andere langweilige MMoRPG-Geklicke in die Schranken weist.

Aber nein... Wieder einmal muss die Gier das Hirn fressen. Anstatt auf 2 - 5 Jahreszeiträume zu schauen wird in Halbjahresabschnitten geplant. 

Schade.. wirklich...

Gruß

Monti


----------



## account14 (26. Februar 2009)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Ich bin überhaupt ken Wirtschaftsexperte



Tabula Rasa hatte nie Verluste!
Es waren nur die Gewinnne nicht so hoch, wie das Unternehmen es sich vorgestellt hat!

Es spielt also für Hinz und Kunz keine Rolle ob AOC Verluste oder Gewinne macht.
Hinz und Kunz wird *nie* erfahren mit welchen Erwartungen FC AOC released hat.

Deshalb sind Spekulationen von Hinz und Kunz auch unnötig zu: Verlust/Schulden/Gewinnen, und daraus resultierenden *Vermutungen* wie lange die AOC Server noch laufen.
Einzig FC weiß mit welchen Verlusten/Gewinnen sie AOC weiterführen werden.


----------



## corpescrust (26. Februar 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es gibt nur eines was ich an diesem Geschäftsbericht positiv finden kann. Nämlich die Signalwirkung die das Schicksal von AOC hoffentlich auf andere Publisher hat.
> Hoffentlich wird in der Branche nun endlich mal verstanden, daß der zahlende Kunde 1. kein Alphatester und 2. keine dummdammlige Dumpfbacke ist die über jeden "Marketingtrick" (zu deutsch: LÜGE) hinwegsieht.
> ...




Was soll der Publisher gelernt haben ?

Aoc hat gute Verkaufszahlen vor zu zeigen !!

Genau wie damals HGL

Aus Sicht des Publishers ist alles gut gelaufen.
Mehr als 700k Boxen verkauft in den ersten Monaten und jetzt nochmal ein Schwung an Greenpaper (Kleinvieh ...)
Eidos wird schon schlechtere Geschäfte gemacht haben.

Sehr Interessant was _Waldgeist _ in diesem Zusammenhang über sinkende Spielerzahlen bei WAR gesagt hat.
Zusammengefasst meint er ,das überhaupt kein Grund zur Schadenfreude besteht. 
Vielmehr ist sowas ein schlechtes Signal an Investoren,weil solche Sachen eher abschrecken.


----------



## Montoliou (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Corpes,

verzeih.. Ich habe wohl zu schnell geschrieben. Ich meinte eigentlich den ganzen Verein. Entwickler, Geldgeber und Publisher. AOC ist ein Paradebeispiel (neben Gothic) was passieren kann wenn man ein Spiel zu früh released.

Gruß

Montoliou


----------



## Zadig (26. Februar 2009)

Naja Zahlen sind im Moment eh nur Schall und Rauch. Wer macht den schon grossartig Gewinn in diesen Wochen ? Selbst Activision-Blizzard hat im letzten Jahr nen Verlust von 194 Mio. Dollar gehabt, trotz Megastarker WoW Lizenz, und im neuen Quartal ebenfalls einen wenn auch geringen verlust eingefahren. Geht Activision-Blizzard deswegen nu auch Pleite ? Schleifen sie WoW mit ins Grab (ok nicht ganz ernst gemeint)? 

Bei Blizzard stehen nun große Dinge in den Startlöchern. Ich schätze mal sie werden auf Starcraft in diesem Jahr setzen und natürlich weiterhin auf ihr Zugpferd WoW, aber ich glaube auch, das die Entwickler von Starcraft unter Druck stehen, das Ding auch so schnell es geht zu releasen. Auch AoC hatte wegen geldnöten sicherlich zu früh releasen müssen, sonst hätten die Investoren den hahn wohl zugemacht.  Ich persönlich glaube, das dies heutzutage das eigentliche Problem in der Spieleszene ist. Es geht eben überall nur um die Kohle, vor allem die schnelle Kohle. 

Im übrigen war WoW damals sehr weit davon perfekt zu sein, sie hatten nur den richtigen Richer und das perfekte Timing um ein MMO rauszubringen und haben abgeräumt. Würde heutzutage WoW in dem Zustand von damals releasen, würden die meisten nur müde lächeln und seinen frühen Tod voraussagen. 


Lasst doch Funcom mal machen, sie arbeiten dran und das gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mehr kann man nicht verlangen. Sie haben sich mit diesem Release den Ruf eben etwas ruiniert, und es dauert so etwas reinzuwaschen. Wenn die Leute draussen nun auch mal ihre Scheuklappen wegwerfen und mit diesen "Mein MMO ist besser als dein MMO" Mist aufhören und sich endlich mal als eine große MMO Community sehen, wird es vielleicht auch mal eine ausgeglichene MMO Szene geben ohne Monopol. Zumindest haben dann andere Spiele mal ne Chance, die ihnen die meisten doch von vornerein nicht geben.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Februar 2009)

> Im übrigen war WoW damals sehr weit davon perfekt zu sein, sie hatten nur den richtigen Richer und das perfekte Timing um ein MMO rauszubringen und haben abgeräumt. Würde heutzutage WoW in dem Zustand von damals releasen, würden die meisten nur müde lächeln und seinen frühen Tod voraussagen.



einige hier im Forum würden dich als Ketzer auf dem verbalen Scheiterhaufen verbrennen weil du gewagt hast den heiligen Graal mit AoC zu vergleichen. Nur Argumente die sich um AoC drehen sind erwünscht,vergleiche zur "Außenwelt" sind Ketzerei. Hör auf mich , die Inquisitoren lauern überall.


----------



## Zadig (26. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> einige hier im Forum würden dich als Ketzer auf dem verbalen Scheiterhaufen verbrennen weil du gewagt hast den heiligen Graal mit AoC zu vergleichen. Nur Argumente die sich um AoC drehen sind erwünscht,vergleiche zur "Außenwelt" sind Ketzerei. Hör auf mich , die Inquisitoren lauern überall.


Auch die werden irgendwann sehen, das sebst WoW zuende sein wird, man dort Server zusammenlegt weil die Spielerzahl sinkt und es meiner meinung nach KEIN MMO mehr schaffen wird in solche Regionen vorzustossen, nein auch kein Blizzard-Nachfolger.

Wie gesagt, wir sind weit davon entfernt uns als eine MMO Community zu sehen, wir zerreissen uns lieber selbst was diesem genre auf lange Sicht schaden wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2009)

account14 schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich bei deinem Geschreibsel auch immer!
> Wieviel Beiträge hast du hier in AOC schon gschrieben, mit der Aussage: AOC ist super, ich spiele es gerne, alles wird gut.....


Mmmmhhh ... Cool, ich krieg auch langsam 'n Fanclub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Pi * Daumen vlt. 4-5 Beiträge von "ich spiele es gerne", 0 Beiträge "AOC ist super" und 0 Beiträge "Alles wird gut".

Aber da du Erbsenzähler von Beruf zu sein scheinst - oder werden willst - müßtest du dir diese Frage eigentlich auch selber beantworten können. Bemüh doch einfach die Suchfunktion, wenn du's genau wissen willst. Ich führe da leider kein Protokoll für Stalker wie dich.

Aber ich denke AoC ist super. Ich für meinen Teil spiele es gerne. Und es wird schon alles gut werden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mmmmhhh ... Cool, ich krieg auch langsam 'n Fanclub!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaub ich kaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke du schreibst hier einfach so aus langeweile hier und weil du sonst nix zu tun hast...nein ich werd jetzt nicht auswerten wieviele deiner fast 3000 Posts zu der Kategorie gehören, aber ich denke die "sinnvollen" Beiträge von dir kann man an einer Hand abzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dir geht es doch auch gar nicht um das Thema. Zuerst hast du "Contra" geschrieben, dann wurde es dir wahrscheinlich zu langweilig und du hast auf "Pro" geschwenkt. Naja du weißt schon wie man Poster wie dich in Foren nennt, oder? 

Ich für meinen Teil spiel jetzt mal wieder AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (solltest du vielleicht auch mal machen als nur darüber zu schreiben wie toll du es findest) weil ich gerade mal wieder Lust drauf habe und ich mal wieder in einen Monat "investiere" und dafür bezahle...und trotzdem das ich das mache, bleibe ich immer noch fähig Kritik zu üben und nicht einfach blindlings lobeshymnen anzustimmen, nur um "meinem Hobby" hier im Forum nachzgehen...tja ich werd dann wohl auch nie auf soviele Posts wie du kommen, da ich die Spiele lieber spiele als 99% meiner Zeit nur darüber zu schreiben und eigentlich keine Ahnung von dem zu haben was ich schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> einige hier im Forum würden dich als Ketzer auf dem verbalen Scheiterhaufen verbrennen weil du gewagt hast den heiligen Graal mit AoC zu vergleichen. Nur Argumente die sich um AoC drehen sind erwünscht,vergleiche zur "Außenwelt" sind Ketzerei. Hör auf mich , die Inquisitoren lauern überall.



Oh..*tätschel*...immer noch angefressen weil die Lilith böse zu dir war? Hier eine Lutscher für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Februar 2009)

> Wenn ich ein Spiel so gerne spiele, dann spiele ich es eigentlich nur! Aber ich versuch nicht anderen Leuten das Spiel aufzuschwatzen, es zu verteidigen ( zum Xten mal.. ) oder was auch immer.
> Aber ich weiß. Dein gebetsmühlenartiges Bla,bla, verfolgt natürlich ein höheres Ziel, als das der bösen "Trolle" hier



kann man auch wunderbar umschreiben:

Wenn ich ein Spiel nicht mag, dann spiele ich es nicht! Aber ich versuche nicht anderen das Spiel zu verderben, es schlecht zu reden(zum Xten mal...) oder was auch immer. Aber ich weiss. Euer Gebetsmühlenartiges bla bla, verfolgt natürlich ein höheres ziel,als das der bösen "Fanbois"



wie man sieht bestehen da große Ähnlichkeiten, nur das der Anteil der "Spielverderber" wesentlich größer ist. Ständig und überall, bei jedem Newspost, bei jedem neuen Threads müssen einige ihre unwichtigen Kommentare absondern. "AoC ist tot" "lol wer spielt noch AoC", "aoc ict müll" usw. 
Ihr mögt AoC nicht? Gut, dann nervt hier auch nicht rum sondern ver..... euch in eure Foren.





> Oh..*tätschel*...immer noch angefressen weil die Lilith böse zu dir war? Hier eine Lutscher für dich




mit so einer kindischen Reaktion hab ich gerechnet.....nicht diskussionfähig


----------



## lucifermaycry (26. Februar 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das glaub ich kaum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja diesem Post nach zu urteilen machst du das auch. Können wir hier mal beim Thema bleiben? Ich hab zwar AoC nur mal kurz probiert und kenn mich dementsprechend wenig aus, trotzdem ist es interessant wieso der Entwickler so tief in den roten Zahlen steckt. Leider kann man diesem Thread kaum Informationen darüber abgewinnen, sondern nur irgendwelche Diskussionen über einen Fanclub.


----------



## Maladin (26. Februar 2009)

Thema verfehlt - wenn ihr hier eine Art Foren PvP spielt, mache ich mal den Battleground zu.

Danke euch

/wink maladin


----------

